
Would you quit your startup and go for a job? - flurz
I&#x27;m in following situation:
I started a startup with my best friend one year ago. We already had startups before and this is our third one. Right now we are 8 ppl. and can pay a minimum salary.<p>The startup is about matching refugees into jobs (living in Germany).<p>We had an agreement with a large &quot;temporary work&quot; company - they gave us a lot of &quot;jobs&quot; so we could fill our job feed.<p>When we had the meeting with the &quot;temporary work company&quot; we all said before: &quot;Ok - when they don&#x27;t give us money we are at the point to give up&quot;. And so it came. 
The thing is that it will take minimum 2-3 month that they start paying us - even far away ofc from an income stream that is sustainable. The feedback tough in general was positive.<p>But then something crazy (as usual in a startup) happened. Another startup in that field came to us and offered us a fusion. They have a more &quot;manual&quot; approach to helping refugees getting into jobs - and so they have funding and also some success.
The others will definitely go on - but my opportunity cost is now high since I got a great offer from another company as teamlead.<p>My ideal plan was to work for 1-2 years and then start another startup with my friend where I&#x27;m more passionate about. The problem with the fusion is also that it will become an NGO.<p>So - can anyone give me some hints on what to do? Anyone in a similar situation?
I can&#x27;t decide for weeks now and don&#x27;t know what to do....
======
bananaiphone
This is not going to be the answer you're expecting. I once started a start-up
in a field that I wasn't passionate about at all, I did it for the sake of
"playing a start-upper". After some time I grew unmotivated and gaining no
money didn't help. So it provoked interpersonal conflicts in the team and
after a confirmed burn out and a big fight I left to search for a job. Now I
am not saying that the same thing will happen to you, I am just sharing some
experience. I hope I helped you at least a little bit.

~~~
flurz
Thanks for your honest answer. Yes that actually helps me :)

What kind of startup was it? And how long were you in the role of a co-
founder? ;)

